# BMO Online Banking Redesign



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

here is what you need to view the new services coming:

"To optimize your experience viewing this Personal Banking sneak preview, we recommend using the following browser types: 

Internet Explorer 5.5 and higher

Netscape 6.2 and higher

MAC OS 8.5 / OS 8.6"

so be sure to use your "MAC OS 8.5/8.6" browser everybody!

Phil


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

oh yeah and don't forget to use NCSA Mosaic 1.0 while your at it


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't forget Lynx!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> oh yeah and don't forget to use NCSA Mosaic 1.0 while your at it


How about MacWeb?

Dave


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

He he he....typical of banks, always several years behind in technology!


----------

